# Somebody got their attention in a BIG WAY!



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanup man got cleaned out!

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/real...er-ki-preservations?trk=hp-feed-article-title


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, sure seems true but i would love to hear aaron side. I always thought aaron just worked for alladay llc


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Wow, sure seems true but i would love to hear aaron side. I always thought aaron just worked for alladay llc


They posted the links to back up all of the statements made about Mr. Aveiro.

However no matter how they try to discredit him some of what he says makes sense.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Before this POTENTIALLY gets out of hand, I'd like to remind everyone of the forum rules:

*Forum Posting Rules: *
The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service , and Advertising Rules. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions..


Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on preservationtalk.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.
 For now, this thread will remain open. If it goes south, it will be closed and/or deleted.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Before this POTENTIALLY gets out of hand, I'd like to remind everyone of the forum rules:
> 
> *Forum Posting Rules: *
> The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service , and Advertising Rules. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions..
> ...


The point of posting this was not to personally attack anyone in any way. It was simply to put information out there. I know several contractors have relied on or hoped for help from this person. 

It's also a wake up call that these companies can and will strike back.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

People who live in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

:sad::thumbdown:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

To be honest this is old news,and he does'nt hide from the fact it's out there (it's been the cause of many a argument here),personally I read his post without judgement,apparently he's touched a nerve with someone and now they've decided to deflect by shooting the messenger, but the truth is just that..the truth......no matter who tells it,the real question here is who did did he turn the heat up on so much that they felt the need to rehash this?:whistling2:


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

This is a dog eat dog world, and we are all wearing milkbone underwear. 

Last year I saw Mtmtnman attacked by some douchenozzle that was upset he wasn't the first to report on a certain subject. Said douchenozzle then attacked BPWY, using the same material Mtmtnman had brought to light and been attacked for, against BPWY. 

Aaron's past is old news to anyone he's ever annoyed. What I've found is that you can't throw out everything Aaron says, because he does have some interesting takes on the industry and he does have experience that he's willing to share to keep someone else from falling into the same holes he's encountered. 

Bad guy, maybe. I don't care to know his details. I'm not privy to his detailed history or why he was at a volleyball game. I don't care. If he says something here that keeps me from making a mistake that he's encountered and dealt with, that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Before this POTENTIALLY gets out of hand, I'd like to remind everyone of the forum rules:
> 
> *Forum Posting Rules: *
> The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service , and Advertising Rules. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions..
> ...



Brad i find your comment "If it goes south offensive.... LoL:lol:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

That's funny Zuse. When I had offices in SC the saying was "if things go north" lol.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

How about "sideways"?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> That's funny Zuse. When I had offices in SC the saying was "if things go north" lol.


Yeah Wannabe it would be nice if you was still down this way, im sure i could use some advise from time to time. Yep its going up to 80 today which means Barbecue this weekend.:thumbup:

And yes we still say these Northerner's should go back home every time we see a out of state tag on their car, Jersey And New Yorkers are the worst, the way they drive you'd think their still live in Newark or Manhattan.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Racerx said:


> To be honest this is old news,and he does'nt hide from the fact it's out there (it's been the cause of many a argument here),personally I read his post without judgement,apparently he's touched a nerve with someone and now they've decided to deflect by shooting the messenger, but the truth is just that..the truth......no matter who tells it,the real question here is who did did he turn the heat up on so much that they felt the need to rehash this?:whistling2:


Some company I have never heard of. I'm sure they are just another crappy order mill. 

We need a voice out there. We need to make a stand. The nationals just say yes to anything the banks propose and the banks are clueless. Someone needs to say "we can do that but it will cost additional"

Right now we have nothing and when someone steps up this happens.


----------



## ILInspector (Mar 4, 2015)

Ki Preservation is trying to recruit in a Linkedin Group. Aaron put KI Preservation on his "watch list" since there are many vendors complaining of lack of payment. KI Preservation chose to respond to the complaints by going after Aaron. All the more reason to stay away from Ki Preservation IMHO.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

ILInspector said:


> Ki Preservation is trying to recruit in a Linkedin Group. Aaron put KI Preservation on his "watch list" since there are many vendors complaining of lack of payment. KI Preservation chose to respond to the complaints by going after Aaron. All the more reason to stay away from Ki Preservation IMHO.


There it is there....


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about this. It is only natural and human nature to " go after someone that is going after you" I think I feel they had a right to do that the same as he did. If you are going to put someone on blast you have to be prepared for the backlash.
However, it doesn't mean I think Aaron doesn't have insightful things to say and contribute.....but it does make me a little more wary....


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

This guy just brought every p&p contractors stock down a few bucks, and if I'm being honest, if any of this stuff is true he's a pc of **** and I don't care how much "insight" he had.


----------



## ILInspector (Mar 4, 2015)

I look at it this way. Aaron's crimes were committed 30 years ago. As far as I know, he has paid his price and not committed any more crimes. He has also been pretty up front about it and has never hidden from it. End of story. 

The information he has provided to me regarding this industry has been invaluable and I am thankful for what he does.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

ILInspector said:


> I look at it this way. Aaron's crimes were committed 30 years ago. As far as I know, he has paid his price and not committed any more crimes. He has also been pretty up front about it and has never hidden from it. End of story.
> 
> The information he has provided to me regarding this industry has been invaluable and I am thankful for what he does.


 Pretty sure attending the volleyball game is a violation of the terms of his release. While it may not technically be a "crime", I wouldn't write it off as the end of the story.


----------

